# News of Dubai Creating an imitation of Taj Mahal which is 4 times bigger than the Original



## Moveindubai (Dec 19, 2011)

Just read an article about Dubai Creating an imitation of Taj Mahal which is 4 times bigger than the Original. 

Here's the link http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...7411/Dubai-to-build-replica-of-Taj-Mahal.html


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

amazing dubai is coming back!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dubai: build bigger and better !


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the falconcity of wonders was amazing, i was very sad when i heard it was going on hold. i really don't think it will come back alive to the point it was before, but if it will it would be amazing. :cheers:


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

^ they are building everything, it's just going to be slow and will take 10 years. The Taj mahal will be completed by 2014 though


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

yeah, they are building everything, it's just going to be slow and will take 10 years. The Taj mahal will be completed by 2014 though


----------

